# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  Justin Amash Money Bomb is today! - Keep Calm and Join The Rebellion

## houseofdon

Hey everyone. I'm the Finance Director for Justin's campaign. Long time unregistered lurker, first time poster. Thanks a lot for all of the support you all have shown my boss over the years. I've emerged from my lurker cave to ask for your help again soon.

We've got a money bomb coming up on March 25 and we could use your help spreading the word around the Internets. Justin is in the midst of a pretty brutal series of attack ads and we need to respond. I live in Justin's West Michigan district, so I am seeing firsthand how nasty his establishment opponent is willing to get. This guy has a ton of his own money and seems to have no problem tossing mud. 

*We've made a Facebook event page and are using that as the information hub leading up to March 25. You can help right off the bat by RSVPing for that event and inviting others to sign up too: https://www.facebook.com/events/1510054875888176/*

We've also got a little contest going right now where we'll give away one of his Flame of Liberty when the event reaches 25 guests. You can get signed up for that by following these instructions. https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...5694042&type=1

Here's a little more about the current state of affairs and why Justin needs your help.




> On Tuesday, March 25, Justin Amash needs you to Join the Rebellion!
> 
> Last December, thousands of liberty lovers came together and donated over $100,000 to Justin's re-election campaign.
> 
> You gave Brian Ellis--Justin's earmark-loving opponent--and his establishment backers quite the drubbing.
> 
> Most people would have learned a lesson, but not the Establishment.
> 
> They didn't take kindly to your defiance. In fact, now they're doubling down.
> ...




That's it in a nutshell.  Anything you guys can think of to help spread the word would be appreciated by Justin and the whole team. If you have any ideas that you want to talk about individually, feel free to shoot me a PM.

For Liberty!


--


donate ---> http://justinamash.com/

----------


## angelatc

Welcome to the forums!

----------


## CaseyJones

welcome to the forums, promoted to front page

----------


## houseofdon

Thanks a lot, CaseyJones! 

Btw, if your user name is because of the Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles character, you made a wise choice. Casey was such a badass.

----------


## CaseyJones

It's my actual name, but I am a fan of TMNT and the Grateful Dead

----------


## Krzysztof Lesiak

When is the primary? Also, any polling been done on the primary?

----------


## MichaelDavis

> When is the primary? Also, any polling been done on the primary?


August 5, 2014

Justin Amash 60%
Brian Ellis      12%
Undecided     28%

http://images.politico.com/global/20...th_survey.html

----------


## houseofdon

> When is the primary? Also, any polling been done on the primary?


There hasn't been much polling done yet that I consider to be terribly predictive. Yes, Club for Growth commissioned a poll about a month ago that showed Justin up huge, but that was before the opponent went up on the air. The opponent came back a few weeks later with his own poll that showed _him_ up over Justin. 

Personally, I feel confident that Justin will prevail in August, but we've got to take this opponent seriously. He's got a ton of his own money and has shown he's not afraid to get nasty. The kind of money this guy has will move the needle, but how much he can move it remains to be seen.

The other thing to consider this year for Justin is the margin of victory. If he wins by a blowout, there's a good chance his detractors will learn their lesson and leave him alone in future cycles. If it ends up being close win, they are likely to continue to find self-funders to run against him in 2016 and beyond.

Bottom line is that Justin needs all of your help a lot right now.

----------


## Bryan

> Bottom line is that Justin needs all of your help a lot right now.


Help spread the message everyone!

----------


## Kotin

Bump!!!

----------


## angelatc

> The other thing to consider this year for Justin is the margin of victory. If he wins by a blowout, there's a good chance his detractors will learn their lesson and leave him alone in future cycles. If it ends up being close win, they are likely to continue to find self-funders to run against him in 2016 and beyond.


This this this - 1000 times this.

----------


## muzzled dogg

definitely in

----------


## houseofdon

This is coming up already tomorrow! Don't forget to chip in at www.justinamash.com

----------


## EBounding

Is there a particular goal in mind?

----------

